# 2020-2-29



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Got another coyote on video last night with the ATN x-sight 4K Pro 5-20. This one was at 120 yards and the scope's at the base 5 power.

I haven't been getting much action (nothing consistent anyway) on my carcass all winter. I've been lucky to get one coyote coming in a week based on my trail camera footage. Having quite a few hours logged with nothing to show for it, I decided to bring the FoxPro with me last night. Tried vole squeaks for a bit since fox season's still open but no response. After sitting for about an hour I started playing some coyote invitation howls. Stayed silent for about 10 minutes or so and played some female bark howls. This female came in shortly after those howls. This isn't the first time I've had this happen when utilizing a call while watching a bait sight. In my opinion I believe the sound of another coyote near the carcass makes them feel more comfortable coming in.

I'm really surprised she got up after the hit. She only went 10 yards tops, but the hit was perfect IMO and expected it to be DRT. After watching the video several times it appears that the cross hair in the video is slightly off (looks almost forward of the front leg to me) from what I remember seeing and isn't supported by the location of the entrance/exit wound which was tight behind the shoulder. You can also see the IR light on my camera turn on as she comes in. Anyway, all-in-all I'm really loving the ATN NV scope and 6.5 Creedmoor combo.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Middle of January, February part of March is their mating season the males start grouping their females up they’re very territorial they start marking their territory, females start preparing their dens for the litter of pups.
I Use a lot of coyote calls during this time hardly any critter calls what I try to do is piss the males off that have mark their territory with another type of male call (I’m going to take there girl friends) this way they will come looking for a fight.
Or female coyotes looking for a male to group up with.
And use a lot of female calls too, you can piss off a female if she has her territory and den already established she will come looking for a fight or a Mail coyote looking for another girlfriend

Nice shot again!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Tactical Assist said:


> Middle of January, February part of March is their mating season the males start grouping their females up they’re very territorial they start marking their territory, females start preparing their dens for the litter of pups.
> I Use a lot of coyote calls during this time hardly any critter calls what I try to do is piss the males off that have mark their territory with another type of male call (I’m going to take there girl friends) this way they will come looking for a fight.
> Or female coyotes looking for a male to group up with.
> And use a lot of female calls too, you can piss off a female if she has her territory and den already established she will come looking for a fight or a Mail coyote looking for another girlfriend


You can also throw in a submissive female, female whimpers, and a dog fight in the mix as well. Any thing to paint a picture during the breeding season, kinda like the whitetail rut. 

But, with all that in mind I will always start out my set with "critter" sounds anytime fox season is open. Starting out with coyote vocals is a no-no if you have any interest in calling in a fox. The previous video I posted (2020-2-21) I used this tactic and the coyotes came in to a field mouse distress call. I never made it to my coyote vocals. Friday I took a buddy out and we called in a fox on our second stand, unfortunately he was unable to connect on the running fox (think it got our wind). I think fox are much more responsive to calls than coyotes (at least in my experience) and I will always start my set trying to call in a fox, right up until midnight tonight


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

wolverines said:


> You can also throw in a submissive female, female whimpers, and a dog fight in the mix as well. Any thing to paint a picture during the breeding season, kinda like the whitetail rut.
> 
> But, with all that in mind I will always start out my set with "critter" sounds anytime fox season is open. Starting out with coyote vocals is a no-no if you have any interest in calling in a fox. The previous video I posted (2020-2-21) I used this tactic and the coyotes came in to a field mouse distress call. I never made it to my coyote vocals. Friday I took a buddy out and we called in a fox on our second stand, unfortunately he was unable to connect on the running fox (think it got our wind). I think fox are much more responsive to calls than coyotes (at least in my experience) and I will always start my set trying to call in a fox, right up until midnight tonight



Yeah I wish we had more foxes running around don’t know where they all went it’s like the pheasants they just disappeared.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Coyote poop.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice! Makes me want to get night vision and try it myself...
Is ATN X site scope all I would need or IR light is needed as well?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Superhik said:


> Nice! Makes me want to get night vision and try it myself...
> Is ATN X site scope all I would need or IR light is needed as well?


The 4k Pro comes with an IR light in the box. I honestly can't give you any feedback on it as I have never used it. Based on my previous experience with NV I knew it wasn't going to give me the range I was looking for so I bought the Nightsnipe NS750 IR Illuminator at the same time. The IR makes a huge difference in the performance of your NV.


----------

